# LORAC Pro Palette 2 coming soon.....



## ZoZo (Jun 7, 2014)

There gonna be a new release of  *LORAC Cosmetics Pro Palette 2 *, the release date would be on  June 15th at ulta. there are 16 eyeshadows with matte and  shimmer finishes also just as the first Pro Palette one, I am so excited to get this since I adored my pro palette 1 a lot. here is some pictures:

Information related to this website http://michellephan.com/testing-the-trend-lorac-pro-palette-2/







and this website http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2014/06/sneak-peek-lorac_cosmetics-pro-palette-2/










another link for a you tube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD7_ybElhMo


Enjoy it....


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Jun 7, 2014)

I saw the promo pic on IG and had to come here to see if there was more info. I love the first palette, so I won't hesitate to pick this one up. I'm pretty sure all of the colors will get tons of use except maybe the Navy shade, which is not a color I like to use. I knew they would release another Pro Palette at some point, so I'm excited that it's happening before all the fall collections start taking my money.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Jun 7, 2014)

I feel like I want this, but I don't need it. The struggle!!


----------



## ZoZo (Jun 8, 2014)

For me I just want it , looks that the colors for everyday use more than the first one..


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 9, 2014)

I am so excited about this palette! I love my Pro Palette so I am sure I'll like this one too


----------



## kait0 (Jun 10, 2014)

mrslolalynn.blogspot.com

  has swatches up! I think I'm going to pass on this, as I see 4+ shadows I would never use. I do love the cool tones of it though!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 10, 2014)

kait0 said:


> mrslolalynn.blogspot.com  has swatches up! I think I'm going to pass on this, as I see 4+ shadows I would never use. I do love the cool tones of it though!


  Thank you for sharing! I am really loving this palette!


----------



## prettygirl8 (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm torn about whether I want this. I like a few of the colors but I'm not sure how much use I'll get out of it.


----------



## nazih09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Lovely palette for cooler toned ladies, but a skip for me.


----------



## jauntilyaskew (Jun 14, 2014)

Just placed my order at Ulta.com.  Pity their shipping is so sloooooowww...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 14, 2014)

I love the way it looks but I know that I don't need another palette right now. I'm drawn more to the matte colors than the shimmer ones. I don't think I can justify purchasing this right now. However their Alter Ego lipsticks are calling me!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 15, 2014)

Ordered today at 5am can't wait for it to come


----------



## blondie929 (Jun 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I love the way it looks but I know that I don't need another palette right now. I'm drawn more to the matte colors than the shimmer ones. I don't think I can justify purchasing this right now. However their Alter Ego lipsticks are calling me!


  I've tried them and don't care for them at all. Very drying and cheap feeling


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

I did a YouTube review for the Lorac Pro Palette 2 for anyone that is interested.  As always, the link to my YouTube is in my signature.





  I enjoyed the palette, personally.  I like the mix of colors and I think it will be good for travel.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

Here are a couple of looks/tutorials that I did with this palette as well.  


  A rose gold look using Rose, Mocha, Cocoa, and Buff




  And for this look I used Silver, Chrome, Jade, and Buff




  You can find the link to these tutorials in my signature as well.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 26, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I've tried them and don't care for them at all. Very drying and cheap feeling


  I just got one and I have to say for a formula that doesn't expressly call itself matte is very opaque. I got the shade Free Spirit. It's a purple that's lighter than Heroine but darker than Dodgy Girl. When I've worn it to test out the longevity I will report back.


----------



## blondie929 (Jun 26, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just got one and I have to say for a formula that doesn't expressly call itself matte is very opaque. I got the shade Free Spirit. It's a purple that's lighter than Heroine but darker than Dodgy Girl. When I've worn it to test out the longevity I will report back.


  I got the color nymph it's a light pink and it was very drying for me the claims on the lipsticks were false in my experience but I always thought to myself maybe it's just certain colors but I haven't tried anymore since


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 26, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I got the color nymph it's a light pink and it was very drying for me the claims on the lipsticks were false in my experience but I always thought to myself maybe it's just certain colors but I haven't tried anymore since


  I would like to try one more color. However until then I will wear Free Spirit on Friday for the day to see how it wears. I've only worn it to see how it looks after I purchased. If it's drying I will definitely take it back. Let you know tomorrow


----------

